# Need Help compiling in 7.x



## bob-sacameno (May 3, 2011)

I need to do a network driver upgrade where only the source files exist and requires compiling to get the binary. The network driver is for an older PC that I am turning into a NAS running FreeNAS (version 0.7.2 Sabanda revision 5543). The problem is that I do not have access to a FreeBSD machine and as far as I can tell, I cannot compile in FreeNAS either so I am stuck.

I am wondering if there is someone out there with access to a FreeBSD system can do me a favor and compile this and get me the binary. Here are the details:

Network adapter: Intel PRO/1000 Network Connections 6.9.6 (current version; need to upgrade to 6.9.21)
Driver location: http://downloadmirror.intel.com/19786/eng/em-6.9.21.tar.gz

I am running FreeBSD version 7.3-RELEASE-p3 (revision 199506)

Once it's untarred, it will create a "em-6.9.21" directory. There is a subdirectory "src" which contains a Makefile. Per the README file, just type "make".

If someone out there can help, please drop me a note. It'd be much appreciated!


----------



## SirDice (May 3, 2011)

Intel PRO drivers (em(4)) have been part of FreeBSD since 4.4. Heck, it's Intel that supplies them.

Why do you need this driver?


----------



## bob-sacameno (May 4, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Intel PRO drivers (em(4)) have been part of FreeBSD since 4.4. Heck, it's Intel that supplies them.
> 
> Why do you need this driver?



I have the driver, just not the latest. Version I have is 6.9.6. Latest is 6.9.12.


----------



## SirDice (May 5, 2011)

bob-sacameno said:
			
		

> I have the driver, just not the latest. Version I have is 6.9.6. Latest is 6.9.12.



Do you have any problems? If not, why do you need the update?


----------



## bob-sacameno (May 5, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Do you have any problems? If not, why do you need the update?



It's more for performance turning. I am streaming HD video streams so every bit helps.

Anyways, I found an old 40G IDE drive hanging around which is perfect as I didn't want to "waste" any of my SATA drives for this. I installed 7.3 and have successfully compiled the updated drivers. Now I just need to include the appropriate files into the FreeNAS kernel.

Thanks for your interest in this. It looks like I am set.


----------



## wblock@ (May 5, 2011)

A whole drive is not needed, just install VirtualBox and create a FreeBSD VM.  The host system can be FreeBSD, Windows, or Linux.


----------

